# Баяновый дефицит



## Natka2200 (5 Ноя 2012)

Моему ребенку 10 лет. Ученик по классу баяна. Учитель сказал, что надо купить выборный баян. Купили Юпитер.Четырехрядный готово-выборный. Полгода ждали своей очереди и купили в феврале 2012 за 50 тыс.руб. Хороший инструмент. Знатокам особенно левая нравилась...Стали осваивать. А в сентябре у нас случился переезд,и баян у нас случайно украли. Номер у него был -488. Сами понимаете- переезд&декрет - денег нет. Поищу,думаю, на вторичном рынке. По газете. Вот Рубин 7 - 30 тыс.руб., он у них новый. Вот Кировский выставили за 15, но его вчера магазин забрал на Газетном 46. Побежала я в тот магазин, а там не магазинная дверь, а синяя металлическая с надписью 'туалет 3 года не работает'. А седня пошли по третьему объявлению Рубин 5 новый смотреть. А тому новому оказывается 30 лет, у него клавиши западают, он воздух тянет, и вообще он не пятый, а самый, что ни на есть, первый Рубин. Вместо него можно ребенку ноутбук купить-и места меньше займет, и играть на нем хоть можно... Ээх,а мы так радовались второму месту по области. А оно вона как. Не удивлюсь, увидев в 2045 году объявление:продаю новый Рубин. Все, дальше незнаю, что писать. Да, огромное спасибо участникам и авторам форума.Весьма пользительно.


----------

